# Stats und Talente/Buffs



## c25xe (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich beim Priester das Talente Verbesserter göttlicher Wille aktiviere sich mein Heil/Schadensboni erhöht.

Was richtige wäre wenn der Planer davon ausgeht das man Selfbuffed ist. Wenn das so wäre müssten sich die Stats aber auch bei Göttlicher Wille und Verbessertes Machtwort: Seelenstärke ändern ... tun sie aber nicht.


----------

